# Just got my Gator Blades



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I just got my Gators for my Cub 1525 cant wait to put them on the are much heaver then the stock ones. Thanks Amicks you the man moneys on it way.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good deal i put mine on the deck last week (which was in the basement) got the deck on yesterday and tried them out.. Of course.. there was absolutly no grass at all to cut.. i just wanted to see if they were on right.. Seeing as they did not fly away i guess they were...
:F4:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I ordered some from Jacks Small Engines on a Monday, and they were at my door on Wednesday. Makes the $6 for shipping a little easier to deal with. Yes, they are definately alot thicker- in fact, I was wondering if they would put unnecessary strain on the spindles or PTO clutch. 

Lemme know what you think of them on the CC, Jody...I was going to try the factory blades first, but I might just go ahead and put them on.

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i just put them on and and tried them out works great and a whole lot quieter. I can hear my motor purr and it don't sound like a :F4: taking off:lmao: I love em.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I have a feeling this will be a hot topic. 

Now go out and put them to the test, fellas.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i made a test run in my neighbors yardmg: My grass was cut Saturday but it did a great job in his yard. Now i have to hide from him a couple of days.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well i made a test run in my neighbors yardmg: My grass was cut Saturday but it did a great job in his yard. Now i have to hide from him a couple of days.:lmao:
> Jody *


Now that's a h*ll of a testimonial for the Gators. They make you mow other people's yards! :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Now that's a h*ll of a testimonial for the Gators. They make you mow other people's yards! :thumbsup: *



I just made one pass down the side of his yard. I didnt cut his whole yard just wanted to test them out. 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I just made one pass down the side of his yard. I didnt cut his whole yard just wanted to test them out.
> Jody *


Let me get this straight....you cut a strip down your neighbors yard???? And your hiding from him???? Yep, he's probably going to hunt you down and ask you why you didn't cut the entire yard.:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like a possible case of lawn tick tac toe between neighbors in the making?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

does anyone else with gators think they are quieter?? id heard some say they were louder and some say quieter.... they look mean but i have not cut enough with them yet, to notice a difference.. no grass growing yet..


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm not sure if they are quiter, I think they sound different. More like a fan.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I just got my Agri Supply catalog and they had them for between $8 - $10 I may try a set for my Deeres.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

My JD mulching blades are on their third season so are get a bit long-in-the-tooth. All this gator blade discussion got me to order a set from Jacks Small Engines this morning. I plan to use them with my mulch plug so I will report back with the results once I have enough grass to start mowing again.


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *My JD mulching blades are on their third season so are get a bit long-in-the-tooth. All this gator blade discussion got me to order a set from Jacks Small Engines this morning. I plan to use them with my mulch plug so I will report back with the results once I have enough grass to start mowing again. *


You might want to compare them mulch plug out and in when you get them. 

I got better results with the plug out, but your mulchage may vary!


----------

